# ATT sneeks in report of huge loss on Friday afternoon before holiday weekend



## WhatInThe (Jan 17, 2015)

ATT reports a huge loss-10 Billion dollars but most of it is/are one time accounting write offs including pension finances and abandoned copper plant.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2015-...-charges-in-fourth-quarter.html#disqus_thread

But don't cry for what's left of granny bell because she will make huge amounts of money on those same poles, in those same manholes and rights of way with fiber optic cable. The copper might be abandoned but I doubt those leases and agreements to run their plant on, through, over or under public and private property haven't.

Notice the late Friday afternoon press release at the end of the business week and stock trading. The stock actually closed up. 10 BILLION dollar loss and a stock increase on the same day.


----------

